
UberEats May Very Well Eat Grubhub - rexbee
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4231251-ubereats-may-well-eat-grubhub
======
zamadatix
Saying home meal kit providers are a threat to grubhub is like saying frozen
pizza is going to run pizza joints out of business IMO. Different target
audiences in the vast majority of user cases.

